
Layoffs result as consumers think twice about DNA testing - bookofjoe
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-02-10/newsletter-dna-testing
======
JohnFen
I know that I regret being talked into doing one of these DNA tests (my
concern is privacy-based). I have since requested that my data be deleted and
have opted out of everything that I could opt out of, but I'd be a lot more
comfortable if I had simply never done it.

When people ask me what I think of these tests, I advise great caution and
that they think hard about the cost/benefit tradeoff that they're making.

~~~
bookofjoe
Concur. I strongly discourage people who ask me (I'm a retired neurosurgical
anesthesiologist) about getting one.

